# Cockatiel "Biting"



## kylerfox10 (Sep 29, 2016)

My parents have had a cockatiel since before I was born, so the bird knows who I am and I'd like to think likes me. I recently started putting my finger up to him while he is in the cage and he "bites" it, he seems to like it, but makes screeching noises. The bites don't hurt and it seems he enjoys it as he whistles happily when I move away. Does he like this or not?


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I would only use a finger in the cage for "step-up" purposes. Anything else is invading his territory. My husband puts a finger near the birds for "step-up" but doesn't follow it through then wonders why they bite. They behave totally different when out of the cage.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Their cage is a very personal space, and as mohum suggested, I would offer a finger inside the cage for step-up purposes only. 
Right now it sounds like he's warning you by "beaking" you which is basically a bite without force, but if you continue he might escalate to actually biting and believe me, it hurts.


----------



## kylerfox10 (Sep 29, 2016)

He whistles "happily" when he sees it. Is he still defending?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He doesn't seem to understand why the finger is there. While he may whistle at it when you show it to him, getting it any closer doesn't seem to make him happy. Try seeing if food will help him step up instead.


----------



## kylerfox10 (Sep 29, 2016)

I tried with a cracker, he usually does the same thing, biting at it and occasionally taking pieces off of it. By the way, I'm not trying to bond with him, I'd like to think he trusts me already, just wondering if he likes this


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The biting would indicate that no he doesn't like it.


----------

